# Stanley No 93 butt and rabbet gauge



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I've got this thing. I think it was in a box of stuff from my Dad when he passed away, so it's been sitting around for more than 15 years. I never threw it away, because I didn't know what it was for, and figured I might be able to use it one day.

Recently, I was looking at some videos about using and making marking jigs. I remembered this thing ... and thought, "Hey, maybe I have a marking jig"!

But that's not what it is, I know now.

Soooo ... how DO I use this? I understand rabbet and butt joints, but I don't understand how this tool would make those "easier" or better. And the one page of instructions I can find online talk about door jambs. 
Does anyone use one?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a wild guess...*

I think it's a depth gauge and not a cutting tool. You use it to check the dimensions of the rabbett when making them with a hand plane.... a little more off here or there sorta thing.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> I think it's a depth gauge and not a cutting tool. You use it to check the dimensions of the rabbett when making them with a hand plane.... a little more off here or there sorta thing.


Yeah ... it'd been several years since I'd even seen it. When I pulled it out, I realized it wasn't a marking tool. So that got me into, "What DOES it do?"

I kind of understand how to use it, but I don't see it being a better tool than an adjustable square.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

It looks to me like you have a neat old tool used as a measuring gauge. 
Today you can buy a plastic tool like an Incra-gauge that will do the same thing.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have this Butt gauge. I use it as a marking gauge. I find it easier than the standard marking gauge I have. Having 2 separate cutters can come in handy.
I recently found another one in nicer condition, so I will be selling this one.


----------

